# Protection Visa refused



## Ligaguing (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,
So I’ve applied for Protection Visa 866 on the 31th July 2017 and it was refused on 30th January 2018. I’ve submitted my refusal to the ATT for a review and now awaiting for a decision. I was previously on a Tourist Visa. 
I genuinely feel the need to study and tried applying for a student visa (after refusal) but no migration agent is willing to help. Currently I hold Bridging Visa A (unlimited work & study rights). My intentions were to stay and work in Australia legally and compelled the need to study only when I’ve managed to gather few bucks working under my Bridging Visa. I am currently working and paying taxes and enjoying the quality of life in Australia. My question is, if the ATT refuse my application (not sure how long), do I have any other options to study and work here legally with the potential of applying PR in the near future? I do not wanna leave Australia with a 3-5 year ban and I am not ready to give up what I have here because returning home is not a good prospect for me both career and financially. Please help, thanks!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

They are all very compelling reasons to stay in Australia.

Care to give your reasons for the Protection Visa?


----------



## Ligaguing (Feb 15, 2018)

Just a brief on my case.

Graduate musician but was not able to secure a job due to race and religion. 

Was retrenched from a small company and couldn’t get a job since.

Government would not help because of my ethnicity and religion.

Married but has no ability to provide financially due to job opportunities declining and that has led me to depression and emotional stresses.

Was denied employment in the government sector due to ethnicity and religion.

Country: Malaysia
Religion: Christian
Ethnicity: Portuguese


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a brief on my case.

Graduate musician but was not able to secure a job due to race and religion. 

** most graduate musicians to my understanding fail to get jobs, this is regardless to race or religion - my adopted cousin from Srilanka would agree with this being a musician adopted into a very Christian family. A hose first that a 3 bears movie was filmed in the Adelaide hills, but now in Hahndorf if that is how it is spelt. 


Was retrenched from a small company and couldn’t get a job since.


** Fits a lot of people.

Government would not help because of my ethnicity and religion.

** Supply facts on paper then it can help.

Married but has no ability to provide financially due to job opportunities declining and that has led me to depression and emotional stresses.

** Is normal in many places at varied times. Yes is a stress issue.

Was denied employment in the government sector due to ethnicity and religion.

** Show your proof it may help - I have been trying to get a government job for about 18 months now, got good experience and qualifications - but just get rejections.


----------



## Ligaguing (Feb 15, 2018)

Yepp.. I’ve got pretty much the same response from the Refusal statement. 

1. So, what’s my best bet to stay, work and study legally here? I really do want to stay.. 

2. If I decide to leave and apply as a student from home, will be able to get a student visa?

3. If I become an unlawful citizen, will they freeze my bank accounts, tax refund and super?

4. Will be able to drive or sell off my car if I become an u lawful citizen?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ligaguing said:


> Yepp.. I've got pretty much the same response from the Refusal statement.
> 
> 1. So, what's my best bet to stay, work and study legally here? I really do want to stay..
> 
> ...


Depending on your occupation you may qualify for a sponsored or skilled working visa.

After a visa refusal it will be highly unlikely that you would get granted a student visa.

They will not freeze your accounts etc if you become illegal however you may get immigration knocking at your door in the middle of the night. If you become illegal you may face a ban from applying for temporary visas to Australia for a specific number of years.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yepp.. I’ve got pretty much the same response from the Refusal statement. 

** You did not tell me/us that, so it is a standard.

1. So, what’s my best bet to stay, work and study legally here? I really do want to stay.. 

** Get a good RMA and have a long chat. I would expect to pay for this long chat.

2. If I decide to leave and apply as a student from home, will be able to get a student visa?

** I would refer to the answer in Q1 - very small chance if you don't use Q1 advice in my opinion.

3. If I become an unlawful citizen, will they freeze my bank accounts, tax refund and super?

** no they don't freeze bank accounts - it is much worse than that.

4. Will be able to drive or sell off my car if I become an u lawful citizen?

** yes that is not a immigration issue.


----------



## Ligaguing (Feb 15, 2018)

You guys have been much help. Thank you very much!

Any suggestions on where can I get a good RMA? Been searching high and dry but none is willing.

Frankly, do you guys think I’ll be able to pull out of this? It’ll be sad if I don’t, because I’ve found life here and it’s beginning to feel like home. For the first time ever, I could pay my bills back home and worry not about my finances.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

There are 5 very good RMA's that post recently on this forum, but if they take your case - I can not know,


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

Ligaguing said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I've applied for Protection Visa 866 on the 31th July 2017 and it was refused on 30th January 2018. I've submitted my refusal to the ATT for a review and now awaiting for a decision. I was previously on a Tourist Visa.
> I genuinely feel the need to study and tried applying for a student visa (after refusal) but no migration agent is willing to help. Currently I hold Bridging Visa A (unlimited work & study rights). My intentions were to stay and work in Australia legally and compelled the need to study only when I've managed to gather few bucks working under my Bridging Visa. I am currently working and paying taxes and enjoying the quality of life in Australia. My question is, if the ATT refuse my application (not sure how long), do I have any other options to study and work here legally with the potential of applying PR in the near future? I do not wanna leave Australia with a 3-5 year ban and I am not ready to give up what I have here because returning home is not a good prospect for me both career and financially. Please help, thanks!





Ligaguing said:


> Just a brief on my case.
> 
> Graduate musician but was not able to secure a job due to race and religion.
> 
> ...


I don't believe because Religion or Races. Many Christian in Malaysia are Succesful people. Just my thought


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe the majority of refugee/ protection claims from Malaysia are unsuccessful. It doesn’t help that there seems to be a disproportionate high number of applications from Malaysia and that many of the applicants simply use the visa as a means to stay and work in Australia for a few years. I’m not saying this is the case with the OP, but those who cynically abuse the system , do so at the expense of genuine refugees.


----------



## Brar22g (May 2, 2018)

Hi can someone help me 
Is it possible to take your name out of protection visa application? Lets say theres a family of 5 who have applied but you wanna take your name out without effecting other family members application? 
Thanks


----------

